# Unusual storm breaks weather in Afghanistan (AP)



## Yrys (28 Jun 2007)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070628/Kandahar_weather_070628/20070628?hub=TopStories



> KANDAHAR, Afghanistan  -- The scream of fighter jets, the rat-a-tat of the firing range, even the echoing boom of a controlled detonation perks few ears at the Kandahar Airfield where the volume on the soundtrack of military life is always set on high. Weather this time of year in Afghanistan rarely adds to the score; the whir of a thousand air conditioners drowns out the sound of dripping sweat and sarcastic quips of "hot 'nuff for ya?"
> 
> But the silent glare of the burning sun was replaced this week by the staccato of raindrops and the slaps of wind as a three-day storm washed out roads, flooded tents and frustrated military operations. The culprit was a storm over the Gulf of Oman, which Cpl. Glen Slauenwhite, a Canadian meteorological technician, described as an "absolute monster." "This storm is an anomaly in that it hit us," said Slauenwhite, from Halifax. "Much like how (hurricane) Juan hit Halifax, how the tornadoes in Edmonton hit in '87. On a climatological scale, these things don't happen - these areas aren't prone to getting hit."
> 
> ...


----------



## Iron Oxide (29 Jun 2007)

I remember reading somewhere that modern war has an effect on the local weather. That some of the biggest extremes of weather happened in europe during WWI and WWII and that Korea and Vietnam had wacky weather during the wars fought there. The theory was that it had something to do with the use of large quantities of high explosives lifting an abnormal amount of dust into the air. I'll try to track down the paper on it...


----------



## Petard (30 Jun 2007)

I don't know what's causing it but its awful damp (and humid) around here for the dry season


----------



## Armymedic (30 Jun 2007)

Would that be from all the rain, as a result of the cyclone?

There was a huge tropical depression/class 1 cyclone that passed thru/south of Pakistan the other day. The effects are still being felt in the area.


----------



## geo (30 Jun 2007)

wet all over the place..... misery loves company (and the Pakistanis are miserable)


----------



## Thompson_JM (30 Jun 2007)

I never thought I would say it, but I miss the Dry Heat!!

What amazes me is how wet the place gets and how fast it dries up!


----------



## geo (30 Jun 2007)

hehe..... sand storm and rain.... instant mud flyuing at ya


----------

